# Foreskin or no foreskin...



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

A simple question for the ladies (and gay men). Do you you prefer a man with a foreskin or do you prefer a man who is circumcised? Do you even care?

I ask because a lot of women that know always complain if their man isn't circumcised.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't care. If he is my man, his manhood is gorgeous just the way it is.


----------



## cjobrien7 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard girls say ant-eaters are gross, and some say they don't care. It depends on the girl man.


----------



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

No skin....not looking forward to meeting the next uncirc-ed man....i cant exactly ask them on the first date... :tongue:

It really makes very little difference to me, but from a viewing perspective, cut definately looks nicier and seems to be more hygenic :crazy:

End of the day, a cocks a cock though...


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

cjobrien7 said:


> I've heard girls say ant-eaters are gross, and some say they don't care. It depends on the girl man.


And thats why I'm asking. I want to know there thoughts on foreskin


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

yay and nay for both...
too much foreskin on a flaccid isnt the best look
but on a hard, it really doesnt matter either way...
preferrably, an un-circ penis gives more 'play/movement' during foreplay.
doesnt worry me either way, so long as its kept clean and stench-free (yes, it happens!)
if having a skin causes issues (too-tight, prone to infectiong etc) then i say go for getting it off, if ur older, yeh itll be painful, and yes you'll remember the pain, but really, a little pain to actually be able to get pleasure (cos honestly, no girl wants to touch a smelly doodle....)
if there's no issue, i say leave it as nature intended!


----------



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

acey86 said:


> yay and nay for both...
> too much foreskin on a flaccid isnt the best look
> but on a hard, it really doesnt matter either way...
> preferrably, an un-circ penis gives more 'play/movement' during foreplay.
> ...


LOLING at your smelly doddle...fucking funny!!! x


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

as acey86 said, when it's erect it hardly even matters.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

So if women prefered cut penises you would go and cut a part of yours off?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> So if women prefered cut penises you would go and cut a part of yours off?


"Because it's mutilation, because it's mutilation, whaaa" please, if I hear another person whine about mutilation again I think I might have to go cut myself.


----------



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> "Because it's mutilation, because it's mutilation, whaaa" please, if I hear another person whine about mutilation again I think I might have to go cut myself.


Oooh ive always wanted to perform surgery :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> "Because it's mutilation, because it's mutilation, whaaa" please, if I hear another person whine about mutilation again I think I might have to go cut myself.


Mutilation. Off you go. Remember...sedatives BEFORE cutting.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Mutilation. Off you go. Remember...sedatives BEFORE cutting.


I'll send you some pictures so you can have something to cry at in the future too.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Cry about wha...huh?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a preference for an intact foreskin, but since I understand that in most cases men aren't given a choice, due to how widespread genital mutilation is in the country where I live, I don't allow this to influence my decisions about love, sex, or anything else. I will make love to my soulmate someday regardless of what his penis feels like, or whether he has one at all.


----------



## cjobrien7 (Apr 22, 2010)

snail said:


> I have a preference for an intact foreskin, but since I understand that in most cases men aren't given a choice, due to how widespread genital mutilation is in the country where I live, I don't allow this to influence my decisions about love, sex, or anything else. I will make love to my soulmate someday regardless of what his penis feels like, or whether he has one at all.


Why wouldn't *he* have one? Was he involved in a tragic toothed vagina accident?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

cjobrien7 said:


> Why wouldn't *he* have one? Was he involved in a tragic toothed vagina accident?


Well, he might be a pre-op trans man or something. Also, accidents and deformities happen. I wouldn't let any of those keep me from being with the right person, if I ever find him.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep it clean that's all I ask...seriously!


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

To echo a common vibe: Keep it clean and it's all good, a penis is a penis and it's not how it looks that matters but how it is used.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

cjobrien7 said:


> Why wouldn't *he* have one? Was he involved in a tragic toothed vagina accident?


You know, when they tell you "Don't worry, I won't bite," that's when you should worry.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Dupree said:


> Yeah that's true. I wonder how mutilated vaginas are perceived where it's predominantly practiced. Is it considered normal, more aesthetically pleasing, and more hygienic? My post was sarcastically directed toward zabajk's benightedly immature viewpoint.


I wonder how Chinese think about Chinese in China. Do they hate Westerners when they don't even know them? My post was sarcastically directed twoard Dupree's benightedly immature viewpoint.

Seriously dude, is it _really_ necessary to have the snarky tone? 

He makes a valid point: there's variety among penises, be they circumcised or not, so that some cut penises are ugly and some uncut penises are ugly. There's some uncut cocks I'd suck far before other cut ones. I prefer cut, but that's just me. And it's legitimate that way, whether you and your political correctness agree with me or not. 

And it _is_ cultural. Europe's far less cut than America. Does that make it "inhumane"? No, no more than getting your ears pierced or getting a tattoo. People have different opinions and different attitudes. I don't have a problem with it, I'm cut, and I won't mind if my boyfriend's cut. I wouldn't mind if it he was uncut, either. But I sure as hell won't be with a guy who acts like it's some kind of mutilation, because if he's not even willing to stop being an asshole when _I'm_ circumcised then he's too big of an asshole to be with me. He's rude and inconsiderate, if that's the case.

But anyways. Welcome to the real world. Some people agree with you, others don't. All of our opinions are valid at a basic level. Don't dismiss his just because it doesn't agree with yours :dry:


----------



## Anhedonic Lake (May 9, 2010)

It doesn't bother me that much. I'd slightly go for foreskin because that's what I'm used too.:tongue:


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I've only ever been with men who were cut.
Oddly enough, my boyfriend told me the other day that he opted to get his cut in his early teens because he was considering becoming Jewish and felt it would be more hygienic.
Yeah, we were sitting naked and comparing scars... He totally won. :shocked:


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tkae said:


> I wonder how Chinese think about Chinese in China. Do they hate Westerners when they don't even know them? My post was sarcastically directed twoard Dupree's benightedly immature viewpoint.
> 
> Seriously dude, is it _really_ necessary to have the snarky tone?
> 
> ...


Thanks, you answered him better than I would have.

Really, to compare female circumcision to male circumcision is just plain silly, anyway.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Tkae said:


> I wonder how Chinese think about Chinese in China. Do they hate Westerners when they don't even know them? My post was sarcastically directed twoard Dupree's benightedly immature viewpoint.
> 
> Seriously dude, is it _really_ necessary to have the snarky tone?
> 
> ...


I thought he implied penises look better without foreskin. He did after all claim his to look better without one and never insinuated subjectivity in any part of his post. I agree it's a personal preference and I have no problem with circumcision should one choose to have it done, much like tattoos and piercings as you pointed out. Infant circumcision _is_ however mutilation. Now _that's_ something rude and inconsiderate. Why is it no longer mandatory for doctors to train for the procedure? Why do _you_ as parents now have ask for it? Why does it cost at least $500 to have it done? Because it's unnecessary. Yeah, my appendix might burst, get infected, and need to be removed later in life but why remove it at birth? Not to mention pleasure isn't being taken away by removing it. But that doesn't mean I'm going to look down on someone's penis because of its skin-glans ratio.



> Really, to compare female circumcision to male circumcision is just plain silly, anyway


The only difference is no female is going to choose to have it done later in life, unless you consider vaginal reconstruction surgery the same. Loss of pleasure doesn't result from that, however.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Bananas are similar to uncircumcised cocks. You wait until your banana grows to an appropriate size before peeling it back and sucking on it. However, boys and girls, try not to bite.


----------

